# Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

As the Title says I'm going to seam the lower lip on a MK4 Jetta GLI front bumper.
Why? Because both pieces where damaged and the tabs and inserts where ripped anyway.
















I have a Cool White lip that is going to be mated to a Platinum Grey Bumper sporting a Black magic Pearl rub strip that I'm also filling in the plate holes on.








Evercoat Maxim is the product of choice 








I used a radom orbit sander with 80 grit pad to strip the paint and rough the surfaces








I reinforced the seams with fiber mesh tape and built up layers of the Maxim product
















That's it for today - tomorrow a bunch of sanding!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (krautuner)*


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (krautuner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

At first I thought that evercoat stuff was winshield urethane... man it would have been ugly.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

It actually bonds to the plastic and sands/feathers pretty well. Hopefully I won't need to use a lot of Evercoat flexible filler. I plan on getting out in the garage tonight or tomorrow and will keep you posted.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*









Did a lot of sanding & shaping today








turned out pretty good, touched up a few spots with the 'maxim' product








then applied a coat of this stuff 
















I'll sand it all down tomorrow - have a little touch-up to do then it should be ready for primer



_Modified by krautuner at 12:50 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

local http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BallerStatus (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (kylesprague)*

Very Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you get your adhesives and fillers locally or do you order them online or through a catalog?


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (BallerStatus)*

I get my stuff at NCS formerly Milwaukee Paint on Beloit, or Auto Paint & Supply Main St. Waukesha.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (krautuner)*

keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackwabbit (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (amor1305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amor1305* »_keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah cant wait to see the finished result


----------



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you are a bodywork wizard!
this man *knows* what hes doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M3NTAL)*

big fan of poly-flex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

it's shaping up nicely!
























Some touch up to do then an overall sanding and I'll be prepped for primer!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

BTW - Thank you for all the compliments! I should have had primed today but got sidelined on another project. It will have to be next week.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif watching


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

sanded and filled some voids on Sunday pictures would be hard to show much of a difference. I want it to be right and not rushed! Looking forward to posting some primer shots soon!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

































After a lot of sanding I'm ready for primer!
























Finished at last - now all it needs is a proper home and the color to match!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

It's for sale!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4614861


_Modified by krautuner at 5:37 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## blackwabbit (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*








came out great! good luck with the sale 
p.s. the link is wrong


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blackwabbit)*

fixed, thanks!


----------



## BallerStatus (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_I get my stuff at NCS formerly Milwaukee Paint on Beloit, or Auto Paint & Supply Main St. Waukesha.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One of the main sales guys at NCS used to be my landlord. Great guy. Name is Jim. That bumper turned out great! Somebody is going to be happy to purchase! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I may have to pick your brain about some things next time I run into you. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (BallerStatus)*

I'll be glad to help you out, pass on the word for the bumper I'd love a local sale


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (krautuner)*

FYI I have one unused tube of plastic repair and tub of flexible filler left over so...
if anyone wants it + my help getting your project going just let me know - this is a Milwaukee and surrounding area offer only of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (krautuner)*

























some pictures of the bumper in paint


----------



## nobody... (Jul 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

beautiful man


----------



## EurGeto (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nobody...)*

Wow that came out great!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EurGeto)*

thanks for the compliments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

looks good but you should color match your bumper markers so they look deleted too


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (van dub)*

Agreed, either tinted with VHS nightshades or panted - tinted allows functionality although reduced. The ultimate would be shaved with the chrome strip remaining! Next car!


_Modified by krautuner at 4:19 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_Agreed, either tinted with VHS nightshades or panted - tinted allows functionality although reduced. The ultimate would be shaved with the chrome strip remaining! Next car! 

after all the work your going to ruin it with nightshades?
you can base/clear your markers and they will still function properly at night if you do it right...


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ShavedRabbit)*

next one I do I'm going to shave them - never seen it done yet.
Used nightshades on this one...








Used clear markers on this one....


----------



## ShavedRabbit (Sep 6, 2002)

i have shaved a few rubstrips but never with the chrome trim, that should look pretty good on the right car
i still cant stand the niteshades but if you cant do it any other way then go for it


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (ShavedRabbit)*

I don't have a mk4 right now it will be up to the owner of the car that I help out.
Thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this is my current ride:








I want to clean up the front on this one but not make it M3 like everyone else does


_Modified by krautuner at 6:52 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## andy'sgti03 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (krautuner)*

bumper turned out amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good work


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (andy'sgti03)*

thanks!


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where can i get evercoat maxim locally?


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

Not sure... got mine from a local paint & body shop supplier.
How much do you need? I have one un-used tube left as well a tub of the evercoat flexable filler.
I'll sell it at cost plus shipping if you'd like.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_Not sure... got mine from a local paint & body shop supplier.
How much do you need? I have one un-used tube left as well a tub of the evercoat flexable filler.
I'll sell it at cost plus shipping if you'd like. 


i probably need 1 tube and those evercoat filler. let me know your price...send me a pm


----------



## VR6_notlosin (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_
i probably need 1 tube and those evercoat filler. let me know your price...send me a pm

If you still have this available pm me to let me know thanks GOOD JOB on the bumper as well its good to see others posting DIY threads.
I am getting ready here to help a buddy takle a r32 supercharger and i will do the photos!!!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6_notlosin)*

I did sell the products, check with your local pant and bodywork supplier and if you don't have any luck with that contact me and I can buy & ship you some products.
For plastic bumper repair & blending I used Evercoat Maxim and for light filling & blending the Evercoat poly-flex.
The supercharched R32 VR sounds like a nice project - I look forward to seeing that post! 

BTW I Had an Army buddy from Newport Beach - loved the accent!


----------



## Fuzzydub (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

Thats quite an impressive job you did there.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fuzzydub* »_Thats quite an impressive job you did there.










thanks!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

sweet thread dude
im doing this soon


----------



## VR6_notlosin (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

What did you use to spread the evercoat maxima and the Poly flex?? i am now doing this to my bumper so if you help me on the best approach this would be greatly appriciated?


----------



## VR6_notlosin (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6_notlosin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_notlosin* »_What did you use to spread the evercoat maxima and the Poly flex?? i am now doing this to my bumper so if you help me on the best approach this would be greatly appriciated?









will this work as well? i can purchase this the Fast maxim is 20$ more a tube is the drying method worth that?


----------



## littlejay (Sep 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6_notlosin)*

Great DIY write-up!!!/ I was looking for this exact thread.. I just bought a used Na bumper with a Rieger lip molded to the bottom, Looks like pretty much the same work was done. I know Ply-flex was used. Problem is there is a hairline crack along the mold job and on one end toward the tire there is a 2.5 inch crack. It's not very deep. I want to fix it up before spring and get it repainted. Any thoughts on how to fix it. Can I just use Ply-flex or should I uses fusor then poly-flex. I don't want it to crack again. There is no backing mesh or anything, It's mounted with thew tabs and then screws as well. I don't think that it is not firmly mounted. It's really solid. Maybe this is just what happens over time with molding jobs. maybe it was built up too far with poly-flex already. Any thoughts??


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_notlosin* »_What did you use to spread the evercoat maxima and the Poly flex?? i am now doing this to my bumper so if you help me on the best approach this would be greatly appriciated?


I used your typical bondo paddles, go ahead and let it harden on the paddles it will peal off.
The medium urethane adhesive will work fine, you just get a little more time to work with it.
One thing I have to warn you about is the mixing tip is a one shot deal! Get your product out that you need because when you set it down it's done in less than a minute!
Also for repairing cracks rough up back side of the crack, clean it real good with some prep solvent, lay down some fiber mesh tape then put the Maxim over that - work it in with a 2" paddle.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*some examples of repairs*









this repair was on the project bumper featured in this thread








This one was an extreme case it was torn from the left side, through the vent port and half way through the bottom. It turned out OK not perfect but pretty good considering the condition it was in!










_Modified by krautuner at 8:44 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Great Writeup, I'm going to tackle a rubstrip delete in the next few days. Any idea where I can buy this stuff online?


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawbdee* »_Great Writeup, I'm going to tackle a rubstrip delete in the next few days. Any idea where I can buy this stuff online?

















here's one: http://www.levineautoparts.com/evmaboadsese.html
never used them, just did a search, good prices


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry to bug you, Think two tubes should be enough for the rubstrip delete?


----------



## VR6_notlosin (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawbdee* »_Great Writeup, I'm going to tackle a rubstrip delete in the next few days. Any idea where I can buy this stuff online?
















you can get it on ebay its fairly cheaper than anywhere i have looked!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawbdee* »_Sorry to bug you, Think two tubes should be enough for the rubstrip delete?


Doing a little research here.... That's a pretty big 'hole' to fill and I think it will take more that two.
Wondering if there's some type of filler or foam you can use first than fiber mesh it and apply the maxim.
I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

How about this crack?
Its an all fiberglass ABD front bumper valance.











_Modified by oopseyesharted at 1:23 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_How about this crack?
Its an all fiberglass ABD front bumper valance.








that's just a fiberglass repair, very doable


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawbdee* »_Sorry to bug you, Think two tubes should be enough for the rubstrip delete?


I called Evercoat and explained what you want to do, they said to fill it with epoxy resin first.
http://www.evercoat.com/imgs/pis/EPOXYRESIN.pdf
If you do a build thread you may link it to mine I'd like to see how this stuff works


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlejay* »_Great DIY write-up!!!/ I was looking for this exact thread.. I just bought a used Na bumper with a Rieger lip molded to the bottom, Looks like pretty much the same work was done. I know Ply-flex was used. Problem is there is a hairline crack along the mold job and on one end toward the tire there is a 2.5 inch crack. It's not very deep. I want to fix it up before spring and get it repainted. Any thoughts on how to fix it. Can I just use Ply-flex or should I uses fusor then poly-flex. I don't want it to crack again. There is no backing mesh or anything, It's mounted with thew tabs and then screws as well. I don't think that it is not firmly mounted. It's really solid. Maybe this is just what happens over time with molding jobs. maybe it was built up too far with poly-flex already. Any thoughts??


sorry I didn't notice you post and respond to you sooner!
I've had that problem with some of my earlier attempts, and I swear by the fibermesh tape.
The right way to fix it is to sand it all the way down with some 80 grit then fibermesh tape the seam use the maxim adhesive sand and fill/float it as necessary. Otherwise every time the lower valance is bumped it will re-crack there.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

i have alot of questions concerning a rubstrip delete on my Mk4 jetta.
im almost done pulling the fenders, but im slowly venturing into molding and shaving my front and rear bumpers.... and eventualy shaving my door rubstrips aswell

any tips?


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I haven't done door a rub strip delete, but I know that you need to fill holes in the door panels with a weld.
The maxim adhesive repair could be used to fill a bumper rub strip void, but like I posted above that could be quite costly at $28 a tube I'd explore the option of using an epoxy resin and would be interested to know what others have used on this forum.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

yeah same, ive even heard of guys doing plastic welding, just adding plastic in there from an old bumper to fill the void, the using fusor for the seem


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I will be doing 2 GLI Blended lips in the next few weeks, if anyone else is looking for this work send me an IM or post here. I could do 4 at one time.
I'll post up progress photos and keep this thread active.
cheers


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (krautuner)*

wow who painted that looks like it came out nice, well for the most part 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_
























some pictures of the bumper in paint


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (D3hd3nd)*

Well... the guy who painted it may have more coming in about a month.
Nice work Justin!










_Modified by krautuner at 12:41 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: (krautuner)*

sweet i'm looking forward to it. hopefully it'll stick everywhere...


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

When you blended in the valence did you use any filler on the inside?


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

not really, I just used some sheet metal screws on the tabs for good measure.
All the strength came from the fiber mesh tape on the outside.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

check back in March I'll be posting up on this thread a GLI blend with a big center hole.
Can't wait to get started!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_check back in March I'll be posting up on this thread a GLI blend with a big center hole.
Can't wait to get started!

I was just going to ask!!!!!!!


----------



## dh84rabbit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (krautuner)*

has any one done this witha mk3 or b3 passat duck bill lip???


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (dh84rabbit)*

I'd think the process would be the same... if it hasn't been done yet maybe a 'show me your blended / shaved bumper thread' should be started!


----------



## Mk4nerd (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (krautuner)*

hello, Nice work! Since i liked how yours turned out, im trying to duplicate what you did exactly- along with trying to blend kamei air duct inserts as well lol. I have an unpainted OEM front bumper, the maxim urethane adhesive and the poly-flex. I was wondering if you layed downa whole strip of the fiber mesh tape across the entire seam before applying the layers of adhesive? and also if you just used regular spray primer? thanks a ton. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mk4nerd at 6:48 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (Mk4nerd)*

I did lay down a whole strip and trimmed it out around the holes.
Sorry I didn't take pictures that step went fast! I used the best rattle can primer
I could get from a body shop supply store. Good luck, andif you take pictures feel free to post them in this thread!


----------



## ntalekt (Apr 17, 2006)

Make me one?


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (ntalekt)*

IMsent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gootch (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: (andy'sgti03)*

damn i shoulda done this with mine, great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Gootch)*

I have a spare bumper if someone needs one built send me your lip plus $$ and I'll build you one!










_Modified by krautuner at 1:36 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (krautuner)*

^^ Really?
Im from Oak Creek...
If I give you a lip how much?
Do you paint also?
Please email me at [email protected]
I am not on here much and Im really interested


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (komo)*

sent email, thanks! a local project would be awesome!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Here we go again!*

This time I'm using an aftermarket ECS lip so I'll go into more detail as far as connecting & prep








I put the pieces together and used a degrease prep solvent and sanded the areas with 150 grit with a random orbital sander.
















I clamped and screwed the parts together...








trimmed off the protruding tabs...








put some Maxim in the tab slots...








ran a bead of Maxim around the seam...
















layered in some fiber-mesh tape with Maxim on the sides...
























Of course the edges don't line up! so I'm extending them starting with fiber-mesh tape 
anchored in with some fiberglass resin. Make sure you prep the surface by roughing it up and degrease it first!


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

Watching this. I need to fix a little situation with my GTI bumper, and this stuff you've been doing will definitely help me fix it, and then some


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (morbs_gt)*

Looks like a Golf...what lip do you have there?


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

GTI bumper + GLI valance. IM'd you a link.


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

im ready to get this thing kerry lol


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (glsdriver03)*

I'm rock'n on it right now - waiting for Polyflex to set-up.
I certainly hope to be shipping it this week - that's the plan!
Thanks for checking in more progress photos from today will be posted tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

thanks kerry sorry im keep bugging you


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (glsdriver03)*

Here's more work on the wheel well area...
























I've leveled and cleaned the bumper after applying the Maxim...
















Applied the Polyflex...
















After this sets more sanding with 150 to 220 paper


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

















well after some sanding I think I'm about 90% there, should be in primer tomorrow!


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

HEY WILL YOU CUT THOSE CENTER BARS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE BUMPER AND SMOOTH IT OUT. PLEASE ALSO HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO GET HERE ONCE YOU SHIP IT


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (glsdriver03)*

can-do, if I ship it out Friday you should get early next week via greyhound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again! (krautuner)*

where will it come my house or bus station. if the station how does that all work out


----------



## sagunjak (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Here we go again! (glsdriver03)*

To anyone thinking about doing this....DO IT!! its actually pretty fun haha
I'm doing one now for the first time
It kind of looks like a big mess but im getting there
Waiting for the polyflex to come in..
oh btw: this project got me to buy a orbital sander....Thats the only reason my dad like the project haha..he loves tools haha


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Here we go again! (glsdriver03)*

glsdriver02 sent you an IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*OK this one's done!*









































it's in black primer and ready to ship tomorrow!


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: OK this one's done! (krautuner)*

nice work man!


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: OK this one's done! (D3hd3nd)*

looks amazing thanks man it going to look really good on my car


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: OK this one's done! (glsdriver03)*

pictures when that happens!


----------



## glsdriver03 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: OK this one's done! (krautuner)*

ok ill get pics up after the car is painted and the front bags get put on my car


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *D3hd3nd* »_nice work man!


hey man, sorry you don't get to paint this one!
sending it off primed this time but it turned out really nice
thanks for the compliment


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*

i did one for a guy a few months back and painted it BMP.


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_
hey man, sorry you don't get to paint this one!
sending it off primed this time but it turned out really nice
thanks for the compliment









next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
had a fun trip out to New Hampshire to pick up a corrado with 2 buddys and then after the 19 hour drive (because we stopped off at some places, including niagara falls) i made a trip to chicago and picked up some new seats for the gti she's coming together nicely but they're never done


----------



## D3hd3nd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Doing a 'blend' on a MK4 GLI front bumper (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_
hey man, sorry you don't get to paint this one!
sending it off primed this time but it turned out really nice
thanks for the compliment









next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
had a fun trip out to New Hampshire to pick up a corrado with 2 buddys and then after the 19 hour drive (because we stopped off at some places, including niagara falls) i made a trip to chicago and picked up some new seats for the gti she's coming together nicely but they're never done


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i did one for a guy a few months back and painted it BMP.



nice job! how did it go? any problems/surprises?


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Here we go again! (morbs_gt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morbs_gt* »_GTI bumper + GLI valance. IM'd you a link.

Hey morbs_gt, I just wanna see a pic of your GTI with the GLI valence, I was wondering if that would fit and if there were any modifications required.
I also asked that question here
thanks


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_
nice job! how did it go? any problems/surprises?


nah they're pretty easy... just time really (as i'm sure you know). i bonded the 2 with 8115, then used a short strand filler (duraglas) followed by polyflex. i also deleted the 2 lower fins in the front openning but it's not very easy to see in the picture. i have some better pics somewhere but i can't seem to find them.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

that's great! glad I could help - that's what this forum is for! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krautuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautuner* »_that's great! glad I could help - that's what this forum is for! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh i did this before i found your post. i just wanted to post my example. this is a bit different being a gti, but the process is the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

i get a lot of PM's on this it's hard to remember who I talked to but I see by your sig that you are a pro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CäpeGrim (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice job on those molds man. I am planning on doing this during the upcoming winter. But i currently have all my rub strips off to sand and paint black. I am also goin to shave the 2 holes in the front rub strip from the license plate. How did you fill them? Thanks for your help.


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (wtpbykeryder)*

basically used the same products that I did the blend with. 
Back fill holes with the mesh & Maxim then level and feather with the Polyflex 
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Op-Ivy (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow nicely done!!!!


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Op-Ivy)*

thanks


----------



## Gtowndubber (Jun 4, 2010)

ive got a votex but im not really into it anymore....i want to go back to the oem with the bottom valence where can you get the chrome little bar that wraps around the front? 

also i would like to say thank you for such a detailed diy and it has given the currage to tackle it myself


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Man this is an old thread but the work is great!! 

Wish I could afford to buy a nice front lip and blend it. I want to see you shave the rub strip as well :laugh:


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

This is awesome. I plan on doing this as well. Subbed!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Damn I just realized this is a bump from the grave... 

Was a little excited at first till I read through the whole thread and realized the almost 8month+ of inactivity...


----------



## The_Shining (Nov 15, 2010)

that was a nice job :thumbup:


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

no problem guys I still watch this thread, if you need any pointers just send me a PM


----------



## Gtowndubber (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help:thumbup:

Mine is off to paint and here is my bumper build:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tion-for-all-of-you-Body-work-Gurus-out-there!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

great work with the blend :thumbup:


----------



## Gtowndubber (Jun 4, 2010)

Update: Painter couldn't pick up the bumper yesterday. He is coming tonight at 7:thumbup:



Markg813 said:


> great work with the blend :thumbup:


Thanks man! Great to know that cool stuff is still appreciated.

thanks,

Elliott


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: Wow hat's off bro, that's excellent work


----------



## krautuner (Apr 30, 2008)

bumping for a friend to find :thumbup:


----------

